# TNG Warp Core Lamp



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

This is a quickie project I did over just a couple of days. And, just to be clear up front, I did NOT design this model, I simply built it.

I found the Warp Core Table Lamp model on Thingiverse (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:327114), downloaded it, and printed it on my Replicator 2 3D printer. As a model, it leaves a lot to be desired (low polygon count, pieces don't interlock), but as a lamp, it's pretty darned cool. 

I did not spend much time on cleaning it up or detailing it. It simply got a coat of primer then paint, and was glued together. The "coils" inside were printed in a translucent plastic and used without any kind of prep. I should point out that I printed this at 80% of the size it was designed at--this thing is big!

I designed and printed a 3-sided rod that I can easily insert and remove through the bottom of the model. On this rod, I mounted LED strips. Voila! Instant lamp!

I may go back at a later point and insert an Arduino and addressable LED strips so I can make it pulse up and down it's length like it did in the show but, right now, this was just a quick diversion while I am dealing with some delays on my 1:10 scale TOS bridge project.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

TAKE MY MONEY!!!

you've got to find a way to make this available to us peons without access to a 3-D printer


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice find...... I think I'll let this print over the weekend as I work on other stuff, already have a nice sequencer sketch to use in it, thanks again for the 
link.....:thumbsup::thumbsup::wave:


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

That's cool!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

This is cool, and depending on price, I would buy a kit! I sure gotta get a 3D printer. Just need to convince the wife.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Now THAT is pretty cool.

I agree about the low poly count.

Is the file tweekable?
Someone could really go in and beef it up.

And technically, that files creator didn't copyright it, right?
So technically, someone could just design another one (maybe a little more accurately).

Its a very interesting idea.

My personal preference for warp cores is the TMP warp core.
I thought that one was amazing.
And as a person who works in motion picture lighting, I have yet to fully understand how those guys did it back then.
The book 'The Making of Star Trek - The Motion Picture' give a brief description, but not the real 'trick'.
I've always wanted to see a picture of the inside of the TMP warp core that shows the lights used, but sadly, i've never come across one.


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

O_O

http://www.reactiongifs.us/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/give_it_to_me_stephen_colbert.gif


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm sorry, I have to laugh.

"I built this to take a break from my incredibly detailed, complex and near-fanatical Bridge model, so I did this and this and this and put a lot more work than just 'make and build' into this supposed 'slap it together for fun' distraction"

Come on now, friend. You're gearing up for your 1/10 scale Enterprise D power room, aren't you? Just admit the addiction, admit you have a problem, we can help you. This isn't an intervention, just friendly advice 

Excellent job, as one expects. I think if you do build a pulsing light unit I'd still keep a 'steady state' option so it CAN be used as a decorative room light.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

ClubTepes said:


> Now THAT is pretty cool.
> 
> I agree about the low poly count.
> 
> ...


ClubTepes -

I'm also a fan of the TMP production design and the warp core used in the film. I loved the lighting design also. I was doing some research on this recently and tracked down info on how the core was lit internally - if you can find a copy of American Cinematographer from 1980 (the issue that focuses on TMP), there's a write up on how it was done. I'm purchasing a copy of the magazine online for my own info. I've always thought it would be great to do it in miniature (if it is possible).


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Gemini1999 said:


> ClubTepes -
> 
> I'm also a fan of the TMP production design and the warp core used in the film. I loved the lighting design also. I was doing some research on this recently and tracked down info on how the core was lit internally - if you can find a copy of American Cinematographer from 1980 (the issue that focuses on TMP), there's a write up on how it was done. I'm purchasing a copy of the magazine online for my own info. I've always thought it would be great to do it in miniature (if it is possible).


Looks like it was the February 1980 issue:

http://www.amazon.com/American-Cinematographer-February-1980/dp/B00416LYK4


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Yet another reason to get a 3D printer. Very nice!

And ditto the desire for a TMP core ... he says going out to track down that copy of American Cine.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Gemini1999 said:


> ClubTepes -
> 
> I'm also a fan of the TMP production design and the warp core used in the film. I loved the lighting design also. I was doing some research on this recently and tracked down info on how the core was lit internally - if you can find a copy of American Cinematographer from 1980 (the issue that focuses on TMP), there's a write up on how it was done. I'm purchasing a copy of the magazine online for my own info. I've always thought it would be great to do it in miniature (if it is possible).


Id love a copy or a link to where you got yours.

Edit - oops, didn't read further and see a link.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Opus Penguin said:


> Looks like it was the February 1980 issue:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/American-Cinematographer-February-1980/dp/B00416LYK4


Ooooo! I was going to buy mine on eBay, but it was 18.00. I'll have one of these and save a few bucks! Such fun!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Gemini1999 said:


> Ooooo! I was going to buy mine on eBay, but it was 18.00. I'll have one of these and save a few bucks! Such fun!


Same experience.
Got one on Amazon.


----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

I remember reading an article many years ago that explained how they lit the TMP warp core. I think they used a bunch of wire coat hangers chained linked together and covered in aluminum foil. They had the chain, I think, connected to a motor that rotated the chain in the tube and then they fired a laser down the inside of the tube. The light from the laser bounced off the rotating aluminum covered coat hangers and created that swirling pattern of light inside the tube.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

The_Engineer said:


> I remember reading an article many years ago that explained how they lit the TMP warp core. I think they used a bunch of wire coat hangers chained linked together and covered in aluminum foil. They had the chain, I think, connected to a motor that rotated the chain in the tube and then they fired a laser down the inside of the tube. The light from the laser bounced off the rotating aluminum covered coat hangers and created that swirling pattern of light inside the tube.


That's pretty close to my recollection of it, but the original article mentions light guns, not lasere. Here's a snippet of the original article (as much as I could find online:

http://www.questia.com/magazine/1P3-1307534341/kinetic-lighting-for-star-trek-the-motion-picture


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Would be easy to re-create the effect, except with LEDs instead of light guns. Would be much cooler too. No melted projectors here.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Fozzie said:


> This is a quickie project I did over just a couple of days. And, just to be clear up front, I did NOT design this model, I simply built it.
> 
> I found the Warp Core Table Lamp model on Thingiverse (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:327114), downloaded it, and printed it on my Replicator 2 3D printer. As a model, it leaves a lot to be desired (low polygon count, pieces don't interlock), but as a lamp, it's pretty darned cool.
> 
> ...


So what would you charge to print up the pieces for us to construct (assuming you are willing)?


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Opus Penguin said:


> So what would you charge to print up the pieces for us to construct (assuming you are willing)?


I'm sorry, but I really have no interest in getting into that. My job requires so much of my time (e.g. I am currently in the middle of an 11 day straight "shift") that my limited "hobby time" is precious restorative therapy time.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Fozzie said:


> I'm sorry, but I really have no interest in getting into that. My job requires so much of my time (e.g. I am currently in the middle of an 11 day straight "shift") that my limited "hobby time" is precious restorative therapy time.


I don't blame you  I have the files so hope to make one whenever I do end up getting a printer.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Opus Penguin said:


> I don't blame you  I have the files so hope to make one whenever I do end up getting a printer.


Send the 3D files to Shapeways, and let them print it. Cheaper than buying a printer.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

lunadude said:


> Send the 3D files to Shapeways, and let them print it. Cheaper than buying a printer.


LOL I'm not so sure! Something that big printed by Shapeways would cost a fortune!


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Fozzie said:


> LOL I'm not so sure! Something that big printed by Shapeways would cost a fortune!


Compared to buying your own printer/materials? It would be pricey, but they have higher end printers and materials, than I as a mere mortal could afford.

Print one, clean it up, cast it in resin, and sell the snot out of 'em. That'd recoup the printing cost and maybe make some profit.:dude:


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Opus Penguin said:


> Looks like it was the February 1980 issue:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/American-Cinematographer-February-1980/dp/B00416LYK4


Not to sidetrack this thread too much, but my American Cinematographer showed up today.
FANTASTIC.
Thanks for the link, I had no idea this existed.

Back to the topic at hand......

Yeah, all we think about are models of ships and some bridge models.

If people made warp core models - I'd think they might sell.
Question is, what scale?
There are a bunch of 'Trek' scales out there.
1/32 (same as the TOS bridge kit and anything else 1/32).
1/10 (Lots of TOS Figures in that scale, but not TNG).
1/6 (getting big). 
The lamp light is a great idea.


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

This is a refit bridge I printed out. It is full size. I had to print it in 5 sections. There are bolt holes for alignment but here I just have the parts placed.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

bigjimslade said:


> This is a refit bridge I printed out. It is full size. I had to print it in 5 sections. There are bolt holes for alignment but here I just have the parts placed.


Can you define "full size"?


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

Fozzie said:


> Can you define "full size"?



Same size as on the original. The mythical 1:120 scale.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

bigjimslade said:


> Same size as on the original. The mythical 1:120 scale.


What kind of printer? Is it lightable?


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

Fozzie said:


> What kind of printer? Is it lightable?


Makergear M2

There are mounting holes for LEDs on the main bridge. You'd be able to see front ones but for the corrugated material the software creates to support the span over the light opening that has not been removed (you pull it out with your fingers or pliers when its stubborn).

I did not print any interior detail for the lower bridge. A friend is casting this one.

The whole thing is about 16" in diameter.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

More pics?


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

I'll have to get the printed ones off the other 'outer.

This shows the parts in CAD










This shows the internal structure for joining them together


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Is this available to the general public?


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

ClubTepes said:


> Not to sidetrack this thread too much, but my American Cinematographer showed up today.
> FANTASTIC.


CT -

I got mine yesterday. I enjoyed reading it and looking at all of the behind the scenes photos.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Gemini1999 said:


> CT -
> 
> I got mine yesterday. I enjoyed reading it and looking at all of the behind the scenes photos.


I got mine as well, but haven't had time to do anything but flip through it. Looks promising though.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I may have missed it earlier - what issue of American Cinematographer is that?


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Feb 1980. There's a link in msg #24.


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

Fozzie said:


> More pics?


Blurry but shows the size:










Detailed, you can see the vents on the side.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Gemini1999 said:


> CT -
> 
> I got mine yesterday. I enjoyed reading it and looking at all of the behind the scenes photos.


Did you understand it?

I've been in Motion Picture lighting since 1989 and the A.C. article was very dodgy in its description of the process.

They kept referring to 'kinetic light guns' but never described their process in any great detail.

Based on that, I'm assuming that what's actually inside the 'light gun' the two guys consider to be very proprietary in nature (which is their right).

So I put 'Kinetic light gun' into a google search to see if it was something simple and came across this article by one of the two TMP guys, Sam Nicholson. 

http://www.oocities.org/ditcininterviews/nicholsonwatcher.html

There is a little more info to be gleaned, but you can tell from reading it, that the guts of the 'kinetic light gun' are still something that he considers to be something he wants to keep a close hold onto.

Why is it that the lighting tricks of Star Trek are so hard to figure out?

From the TOS Bussard effect to the TMP warp core effect.

Almost seems like we should give this topic its own thread, as I defiantly want to dig into this deeper.

Today, there is a whole host of 'moving lights' that can likely accomplish something close to the same effects (and these 'Kinetic guns' may indeed be their prototypes) but it is still nice to see how they did it back then, so one can appreciate how it was done with "Stone knives and bear skins" as Spock would say.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

ClubTepes said:


> Did you understand it?
> 
> I've been in Motion Picture lighting since 1989 and the A.C. article was very dodgy in its description of the process.
> 
> ...


Best as I could understand, the light gun (which there were pictures of in the AC article) were contraptions that they created to project various patterns of light. This was obviously what was used to project the swirling patterns of light from within the warp core. It probably wouldn't be possible to replicate this in miniature. I did have a thought about this... What about having multiple static light sources within a miniature version with small rotating balls of crumpled tinfoil for the light to reflect off of? The irregular, angular surfaces would reflect the light in a non uniform way where it could possibly create a similar light effect. 

Another idea would be to have a central light source running from top to bottom of a miniature core with a rotating cylinder with a swirled pattern printed, or painted on it to create a less energetic version of the effect, but would still look interesting in miniature.

I'm not into the mechanics of making it work because I lack that skill, but maybe someone else that did could use these two concepts as a starting point to make it work, or even come up with a better idea that would be more practical.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

^^^^
I'm more interested in the full size effect.

Lots of things to consider.

'White light' thats a very open line that doesn't say much.
It's likely NOT Tungsten.
Perhaps Halogen.
I would also consider Mercury Vapor or Metal Halide, but those require a ballast and the bulbs might not be small enough.

Also, the light should have to focus through a lens. 

Inside the cylinder, there are likely rotating items like prisms or other types of glass.
Also, we see in the film, the effect change brightness and speed in one shot, meaning both ramp up as a result of a common voltage change, or independent voltage changes between the bulb and the motors.

He mentioned the ability to change color.
Well, today with RGB-LED's thats pretty easy.
Back then, likely a device to hold different types of colored gel.

Once I understand that, then I can replicate it in miniature or in CGI.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I found a YouTube CGI simulation of the warp core lighting effect you might find interesting:






I tried to find actual footage of the warp core online, but came up empty. I watched the segments of TMP that showed the warp core in use. At a slow "idle" the colors were predominantly blues either he occasional touch of a warm white. With the core going at full tilt, the blues were very muted and almost eclipsed by brighter warm white light.

Edit:

Look at this:






This is very similar to what I was referring to about replicating he effect in miniature. I'll be darned if I know how he did it...


----------



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

It looks like there was a more basic version of the effect in Voyager's warp core, being a more recent production I wonder if they would be as tight lipped about the effect as the pioneers from the 70's?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=joiXzDoBjGk#t=31

I remember someone from the production referring to the effect on voyager as a bunch of disco lights - sounds like those light guns.

Steve


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

By the way, here's a video of the lamp that started this discussion:


----------

